# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Idea for beginners, broke my dry spell!!

## Belak

*Ok as a preface,*  I'm still a beginner. This helped me break my dry spell and it gave me and idea. I'm mostly directing this post toward fellow beginners or people with dry spells. 


*Here it is:* So, I read a post yesterday where they talked about how, when you work really hard and take a break, the break can be more productive than the period where they are working hard. It's a form of DILD. 

Basically, it's like a double edged sword. So, the first step is to work really hard on whatever technique you want.(This includes dream journaling, reality checks, Ada, WBTB, ect.) This may not work to get you lucid. This is where a lot of beginners and even intermediate lucid dreamers go wrong. They accept defeat, that is their first bad step, the second is that they give up. Or they get frustrated and lose all motivation. This is where the other edge of the sword comes in. *Take a break.* It is as simple as that, quit everything for one night and see what happens. This means that you don't try to wild or deild or even mild. You should still dream journal and reality check, just quit everything else. 

So basically you can either get a lucid or two from the days you try hard or one from the day you relax. I think the key is that you are relaxed and almost not caring whether or not you get a lucid. Because it is your break. 

Also, a few things could happen. You might have a spontaneous lucid. Or nothing will happen and you will be refreshed and motivated for more attempts. 

I hope this helps  :smiley: , keep dreaming, :smiley:

----------

